# hard lump on neck



## nuttynugget (16 November 2010)

Hi,
Was wondering if someone could help me,
Sunday I noticed a hard round lump on my horses neck and just assumed it was a bite so thought nothing of it..
Now today the back guy was doing my horses back and noticed the lump. He told me it was definitely not a bite but wasn't sure what it was. It wasn't causing my horse any pain and the back guy checked his flexion and was positive it was all ok.
Any suggestions?


----------



## nuttynugget (16 November 2010)

the lump has no pus or scabbing.. the hair is normal over the lump..
any ideas?


----------



## ImogenBurrows (16 November 2010)

Any other history such as location on the neck and recent injections in the neck muscles?

Is it hot or painful when it's touched?

If you're not sure TBH the best thing to do is maybe have a chat with your vets or even email them photos so they can see? If they are not sure or unhappy then they may advise examining the horse, possibly investigating the lump woth a scan and or a fine needle biopsy to see what it is.

Hope that helps,
Imogen


----------



## nuttynugget (17 November 2010)

Thanks for your advice!
He hasn't had any recent injections or injuries as far as i know!!
It isn't hot or painful to the touch, to be honest you wouldn't even notice it if you didn't touch his neck.
The vet is coming soon for routine vaccinations so hopefully they'll be able to help


----------



## MerrySherryRider (17 November 2010)

Don't know if this is similar but my horse suddenly came up with a lump near the base of his neck, about the size of a ping pong ball. Farrier happened to be on the yard and said that he'd never seen a lump come up like that, except on another clients horse, just a few days before. Both had no heat, no pain, no discolouration, no open wound.
Phoned vet who thought it most likely a haematoma from a kick or a knock. It disappeared after a week or so.


----------



## LizzyLou (18 November 2010)

One of my geldings had a similar lump a couple of weeks ago.  I was quite worried as I could see no evidence of a bite.  However, it has gone down now, and just like horserider's case, I think it was a haematoma from a knock or kick.


----------

